# ECF Game 3: Bulls @ Heat (5/22 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, May 22, 2011 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's take this one and push them back against the wall.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

44 bulldog my muh ****in pet, i point it at da bulls and tell that muh ****a fetch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking forward to Lebron/Wade/Miller/Haslem/Bosh owning faces once again


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Kill those suckas


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont pay much attention to ppl in the media, but some of them act as if the Bulls are the only team that play tough defense and play rough...saying we beat Chicago at their own game. Thats been Heat basketball since Riley came in. Granted the Bulls are more consistent playing that style, but dont ignore Miami's history and make them look like some finesse team. thats never been our identity for the past 15 years.

As for this game, Hoping we break the Bulls' will. this is also a must win game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We need to do our job and win the two games at home.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Protect home court at all costs now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Oklahoma City SuperSonics are getting yammed on early.

:flay:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a must win for us. If we lose this one, I don't have a good feeling for the rest of the series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Big game. Let's come out swinging and finish 'em ASAP!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Honestly those are def some dirty plays by Posey. I'd be ticked if I was the other team


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Honestly those are def some dirty plays by Posey. I'd be ticked if I was the other team


I loved when Posey did that ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is back on the active roster. Jamaal is back on the inactive list.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That was dirty. I don't think the Heat needs to be dirty. We can be tough and have our grind out D going on but no need to be dirty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Barkley sucks" chants by the crowd surrounding the TNT set :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:!

Cant say he doesnt deserve it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When tied 1-1, the team who wins game 3 wins a strong majority of the time. Let's join that group.

Bron scores close to 40 per game in game 3's when the series is tied 1-1, Wade scores in the 30's in the same situation. 

HUGE game tonight!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tonight is going to be a grind, need another effort to control the glass and active on D. 

Miami 93
Chicago 88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKv7dDFpCbk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nervous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade's gotta finish those.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chalmers-Miller-James-Haslem-Anthony please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeBreezy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a really good link? Every one I try is a bit stuttery


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh


sweet pass by Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade cant hang onto the ball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot off the glass by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade turning it over like crazy. Chill son!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and get Asik is foul trouble. He defends us well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Triple post - strong start for Lebron too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD in and gets a nice ovation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Joel. Has 4 already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel says nop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dish by Bron to JoRel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

18-15 after 1

D is crazy so far. Hopefully Wade and Bosh can get it going in the 2nd.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Heat currently have a lineup of Bibby-Miller-James-Haslem-Anthony. That is an orgasmic level of hustle and energy.

...

But not as orgasmic as MVP chants for Joel Anthony.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You hope they cant get it going?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Caught it before the edit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Mario


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Incase you didn't notice, Joel had 4 blocks in the first quarter.

Haslem is looking like James Posey with those high white socks.

Solid shot, Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris. Take it strong to that rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Chris, make ur freebies


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice drive by Chris gets free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Boshin iut


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a great stint from Miller. 2 fouls, 1 to...thats it...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boozer getting hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh! yesss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh vs Boozer right now :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats probably one of the best moves hes made all year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hold onto the ****ing ball, Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is AWFUL tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a good link?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade

great pass by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bosh again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is so hot right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Deng...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great minutes by Mario tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio playing solid ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade & Lebron take over offensively and we got this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD draws the charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade finally


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just cant get the lead beyond 5.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj2bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh

another great pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, DRose and 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DRose drive = foul. everytime.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was legit tho


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron never gets that call at the rim..

43-40 at the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Wade to be in attack mode this half and at least get to the free throw line. Not get the rim and just turn the ball over like it happened 3 or 4 times in the 1st half.

And we cant revert back to having another slow start to the half. Gotta come out with the same energy we did in game 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade loses Bogans, forces the D to rotate and leaves Boozer wide open.

Wake the **** up, Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh still hot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh so en fuego with that J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is gonna be a dogfight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

needed that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby! 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant get stops


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rose heating up now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get mad, Dwyane. Maybe that will get you going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Bogans, scrub


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj & Wade Wtfu!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby !!!! 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

Please be breaking out of the slump..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ and Wade need to get going offensively. Too much pressure on Bosh, I dunno if he can keep this up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Wade 

timeout Bulls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep Booz off the boards, come on


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, Bibby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ud!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Deng. Such crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing hell, Mike Miller. Make at least one big shot...

68-65 after 3

bad end to the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We let it slip those last few minutes. Let them back in it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ on triple dub watch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big step back J by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Bosh beasting tonight!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a BOSH!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great charge drawn by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****, Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who is this man and what has he done with Chris Bosh???


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is headfaking with no real intent tonight - too much. Although good job getting the foul there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Derrick Rose with a foul that would make Chalmers blush


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Who is this man and what has he done with Chris Bosh???


Why would you even want to know this? We'll take the new Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If you all remember game 2, when Rose was covering Wade, Wade got him in the air numerous times on shot fakes, but for some reason, Wade never was looking to draw the foul. He finally jumped into Rose after the pump fake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This D is just crazy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and1!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Poor Kyle Korver. Just get out of the way next time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

awwwww yeah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is baller right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, dont let up idiots. Close this out!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not Wade's night. Why give him the ball on every possession in the 4th?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has taken some ridiculous shots tonight btw. Attack the paint, none of this fadeaway nonsense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

needed that from Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We arent finishing well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uddddd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn right Deng, you reaching tard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat at 52% shooting for the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shut that door


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, we eatin good tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah boi! Heat win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 96-85!

Amazing D once again.

Bosh was POTG. Lebron played such a smart game. UD was great after the slow offensive start.

nice win all around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great game from Bosh - he carried us in Wade's absence tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre still rebounding too much for mine, but we're shutting them down. Rose 8/19 tonight also.

If we take Game 4 I think we should be able to close this in 5 or 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22/10/6 0 turnovers on 6/13 for Lebron. All in a all, a quiet game numbers-wise, but he played one of the best games i've seen from him all season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was so in control. Threw some laser passes to the bigs and DWade on the move too. 0 turnovers is fantastic.

Wade was out of sorts. Hopefully he comes around in Game 4.

Need to rebound better. Joel's D was very good and nice to see UD continue to play well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone get more hyped up from a BOSH explosion than any other player on the team? I know I do. I love it when Chris BOSH gets in the game. His game is a thing of beauty when it's ON.

10 down 6 to go. LETS Get it done. I'm starting to taste gold.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh needs a manbearpig name. Someone create something out of bosh, ostrich, and raptor/dinosaur.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is Boshtrich not worthy enough? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

B*r*oshstasaurus!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After this game, Bosh is averaging 24.7ppg on 66% and only trails Wade's 67% and Gasol's 69% in highest fg% through 3 games of a conference finals, with a minimum of 25 FG attempts


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> After this game, Bosh is averaging 24.7ppg on 66% and only trails Wade's 67% and Gasol's 69% in the highest fg% through 3 games with a minimum of 25 FG attempts


Boozer's fault.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It looked like Noah was guarding him just as much as Boozer


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nickrock's ramblings...
the Bulls are too young and immature. obviously they are also bickering among each other in the locker room. they have terrible communication on the court, there's no vocal leader therefore if someone talks when things finally go bad for the first time all season - history shows it will be bad or negative. this team has faced no adversity all year, how will they know how to respond to being down 3-1? tell me Rose doesn't look like he's disinterested and lacking trust in his teammates!

not one analyst saw chicago needing 6 games to beat the hawks as a sign of impending doom? how you gonna beat the heat when you have trouble with the Hawks??? meanwhile, Vegas casinos have been constantly pounded by people who keep betting Miami since last summer. Even during their poor start, odds to win the title never moved. Same happened in 06. 
So why doesn't TNT and ESPN guys just admit they don't want to see the Heat win? Kenny, Chuck, Wilbon, Webber, all gave the least convincing endorsements ever. Their faces said "I know 10,000% the heat will win, but I am still picking the bulls in 7". 

I would be shocked if this series isn't over in 5


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If you want to read denial go to Whitlock's twitter...just wow. Bill Simmons, Jason Whitlock, Charles Barkley, Kenny Smith--they all so badly want the Heat to lose that they've lost all objectivity. Wilbon is in that group too, but it's somewhat excusable because he's a Bulls fan.

http://twitter.com/#!/whitlockjason

He wants to put Taj Gibson on Lebron, and somehow that is going to solve everything. Taj Gibson can't even stay in front of Chris Bosh...how is he supposed to guard Lebron? I HOPE he guards Lebron. And I hope he talks garbage like he was doing to Bosh.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I missed the game last night. I heard we doubled up Rose with Lebron and Bosh? If so, I like that.

We take game 4, we'll break their spirits. This team does have the reigning MVP, and a good defense so we can't count them out just yet. But if we get game 4, that'll break their backs heading back to the Windy City.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I still am struggling to accept what this team is.

About the time last night Boshinator was mopping up the Bulls frontcourt in the 4th and LeBron James trucked Kyle Korver, I had one of those "OH MY GOD! THEY ALL PLAY FOR US! FOR A DISCOUNT!" moments.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> I missed the game last night. I heard we doubled up Rose with Lebron and Bosh? If so, I like that.


Actually, last night we didnt have Lebron or Wade on Rose that much at all. We just did the usual blitzing of every pick and roll and not letting him get in the paint. The bigs were great here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> chrisperk Wade on heat fans v. Barkley: "it was great to hear and great to see our fans to stick up for us at that point." .
> 
> chrisperk More Wade on Heat fans v. Barkley: "Charles got a little frustrated with it. Good for them."
> 
> chrisperk LBJ on Heat fans v. Barkley: "It’s a difference between being in the studio and being live."


They loved it. No doubt :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha I still can't believe they put the crew out in front of the arena after all the crap Charles and Kenny have talked about this team. Charles has called Wade and the team a "whiny bunch" called Lebron a "punk" for going to Miami, and has gone on every radio station that would let him(except the ones in Miami) and let it be known he hates this team. He is reaping the negativity he's sowing.

I love when he goes on Lebatard and can't even own up to his own words in front of Lebatard. Dude lied to Lebatard who considers Barkley a friend, just to save face about his Boston-Heat prediction.

I wonder if he'll admit that he picked the bulls after this series is over?

TNT has been a joke this year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

With all of that said, this series has been happening in the 4th quarter. Despite the final score, the 3 games have been really close. Bulls pulled away in the 4th in game 1, heat did the same in game 2 and 3. 

As confident as I am that we will win game 4, this series is not over until heat wins 4 games. It is cliche to say but it is like the celtics, this bulls team is the type of team that could really give us a scare any time. Especially with a player like rose and how the series have been been determined in a quarter so far. If the heat choke a 4th quarter, we still have a series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Haha I still can't believe they put the crew out in front of the arena after all the crap Charles and Kenny have talked about this team. Charles has called Wade and the team a "whiny bunch" called Lebron a "punk" for going to Miami, and has gone on every radio station that would let him(except the ones in Miami) and let it be known he hates this team. He is reaping the negativity he's sowing.
> 
> *I love when he goes on Lebatard and can't even own up to his own words in front of Lebatard. Dude lied to Lebatard who considers Barkley a friend, just to save face about his Boston-Heat prediction.*
> 
> ...


He's on with LeBatard at this very moment. He said to play to the tape of him saying he picked the Celtics and they did just that :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Owned, Charles :laugh:


----------

